# Your Member Names Meaning???



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

OK...post what your member name on P-Fury means and the background behind it.

I'll start-- Trimma194 means: I currently work in the automobile customizing field.
The 194 stands for me being nineteen years old and the 4 stands for absolutely nothing.

Post if you would like.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Mine is self explanatory. It is my name.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

rUBY84 - the ruby is my birthstone and I was born in 1984.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

my 1st name is Mark, and i got a big intreast in dinosaurs, thus: Markosaur


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this one time a bunch of friends and i got into a huge fight with some random guys when we were up at mammoth mountain. well, i tried to stab a guy with a butter knife.

my friends heckled me forever and i ended up hearing this one song by gza where he says "i slash like a hyphen." since then, i've adopted that nickname


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Mine is pretty much a no brainer....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

traumatic is what a piranha bite is

I picked the name while searching fishbase and reading about denticulatus under the heading *DANGEROUS* it says: Traumatogenic


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Allen Iverson's hip-hop alias was/is Jewelz


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

1994, year of my car, ND, North Dakota, TA Trans Am.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> 1994, year of my car, ND, North Dakota, TA Trans Am.


 for some reason i thought your name was a spin off of "panda"...don't ask.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I guess I could see that....ya know hoe people spell PWN3D to be owned. You can call me panda if ya want to I guess.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha, sweet! i'll call you "big panda dog" from now on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

oky doky


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*blueprint*

name of the IT project team i was included in back in the day.... to this day i still use it as my primary user name for everything.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Serrasalmus /Pygocentrus. I'm such a bonehead.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Back in the BBS days of 1995 and earlier this dude in my high school used the handle Xenon after the element. I thought it a tough name so I decided to steal it for this little venture.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

mine is crap i hate it englishman how shits that


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

hyphen said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > 1994, year of my car, ND, North Dakota, TA Trans Am.
> ...


 your not the only one

i chose my name because i was watching the movie at that time and needed a sn right then and there.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Genin = a low level ninja foot soldier (they are the guys whose deeds became legend).

Joe


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I needed a Channa back in the days.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

*fishypoo2* <-- hehehehehe








I would have been just "fishypoo," but someone else registered it on Yahoo before me.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

14_blast is the Oakland Raider's bread and butter play when they are in a short yardage situation.


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

my hockey team started calling me that and its stuck for like 8 years...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Its a combination of our native language... BABOY= 'PIG' + ABNOY= 'CRAZY or ABNOXIOUS' = BABNOY


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

spiderman2099uk
i love spiderman comics and dressin up like him, 2099 is a name of a spidey comic set in the year 2099 and uk is beacuse i am form the united kingdom


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Mine is self explanatory. It is my name.


 your name is Clayton.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

my dad says I'm a clown and my friends and family make fun of me saying I'm crazy.

The K in clown came from my naming being Kevin and 89 is for my birth year.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mine is kind of easy nismo is the performance/racing division of nissan, i have a nissan and i drive it = nismo driver


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> I needed a Channa back in the days.


 what is a channa?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > I needed a Channa back in the days.
> ...


 channa = snakehead


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

In addition to keeping fish, I also keep snakes. My favorite is my bullsnake.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is self explanatory. It is my name.
> ...


 D'oh! BURN!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Dice because of my cat and Man because it just sounded better together 69 year I was born


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr Harley , 
Well Because I get to have fun on these and i have a Harley truck


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Mr Harley ,
> Well Because I get to have fun on these and i have a Harley truck


 yamaha is better









mine is from the movie grind where the guys name is sweet lu and he gets all the ladies


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> mine is from the movie grind where the guys name is sweet lu and he gets all the ladies


 FOr you that would be a BIG wet dream


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i couldnt figure out what name i could come up with for a fish forum since i was always on car forums so i decided on fresh since i've always had freshwater tanks

and + i'm very fresh sometimes =)


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Delirium is my favorite character from the Sandman Comics.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Back in my college days we were attending a live wrestling event and when the wrestler Xpac came out everyone in the crowd started booing, except for one guy who kept yelling "Xpac". So I took the name as sorta a goof, and I've been using it for years now probably because I'm too lazy to think of a new one....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im a commercial refrigeration tech

and i live in antartica


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

its my name.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves baby!

Cuz the Braves are my favorite baseball team. I have liked them since I was a kid playing on a little league team "braves". I was on the team for 3 years in a row and followed the real Braves on TV.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> im a commercial refrigeration tech
> 
> and i live in antartica


I didn't think they needed refrigerators in Antarctica!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

My name is joe burford, im sure you can work out where i got j_burf from!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fishypoo2 said:


> > im a commercial refrigeration tech
> >
> > and i live in antartica
> 
> ...


 some ones got to heat and oil the hinges on the doors to the outside


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

rozz= highschool nickname, never lived it down....short for my last name is how it was thought up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When I was little me and a couple of friends liked to take the moutainside trails to go home, there were times when we took bikes up there (with no brakes) and fly down, risking death. But as we got older, we took the bart (underground railroad) to different cities to cut school and collect the different bus transfers from different cities. We'd meet up with chicks after school and treat them to McD's to look cool. Bought 2 Rott pups but only had papers on one of them cause the other one had a whitish chest which I didnt think was purebred so paid less for it. Since I started driving after a couple yrs me and my Rotts used to cruise the country sides in my show and go integra which came in 3rd place at Import Show-off back in 96 ONLY because I was too tirewd to vaccum the inside of the car after it just got finished being painted. Gave the car to my brother, bought a truck, gave the dogs to Berkley PD, went through 4-7 different gfs within that whole process, went online to look for BS, found a real great deal on a cheap 30 gal tank for $80 and and also got a great deal for a 2" baby RB for $80...

Hence the name.. RHOMZILLA!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> spiderman2099uk
> i love spiderman comics and dressin up like him, 2099 is a name of a spidey comic set in the year 2099 and uk is beacuse i am form the united kingdom


you like to dress as spiderman? are you sure you don't mean PAINT yourself like spiderman?

*/nudity deleted from post








xenon*


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You might want to delete that, even though it is funny. It might stay....if Ms. Natt has a thing for naked spidey men


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hypergenix = Team Hypergenix


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

ewwww!
That's the grossest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

haha, that is the funniest thing ive ever seen, how did u find it, do a search for naked spider man. god he has a millimeter peter


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ur screwed, xenon is on this thread


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

u know why lemmywinks has his name, he once crawled up a gay mans ass and crawled back out his mouth.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

illnino said:


> ur screwed, xenon is on this thread


 Its unfortunate people cant just let a good thread like this be without moderation.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i about puked while laughing when i saw that pic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> i about puked while laughing when i saw that pic


 Cool glad i missed the sick humor


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sorry =( i just HAD to post it though, it's too funny :/


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Mine is easy:
Pacu = im the owner of two very large Pacu
Guy = Im a guy.
ive had pacu for a long time


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it was TOO funny


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a high vertical so my friends call me airtorey, torey is my name, and 15 is my favorite # and b-ball #.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> i about puked while laughing when i saw that pic


 But your now using it as your wallpaper..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hey xenon, can i repost the pic if i censor the winky?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> sorry =( i just HAD to post it though, it's too funny :/


 Did you get a warning ?


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

lakadazical..cause i'm lazy as hell
dazed... cause thats what i am half the time


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its my name but i used to have OVERBITE and decided just to be me
overbite sounded better than underbite and it was supposed to be a piranha reference but obviously it was not. anyway it was sh*t so i changed it.
dixon


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > sorry =( i just HAD to post it though, it's too funny :/
> ...


 yes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Me too


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaah, kick ass!


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

quadratic means absolutely nothing... i originally registered under ANGUS... which is the name of my biggest P, who was named after Angus Young of ACDC







... but for some reason, it would never let me post anything under that name. and then i just registered any name to see if it worked, and this did.. i personally dont like quadratic at all, i wish there was way to get ANGUS in place of quadratic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

When I was a kid... I had a HUGE rhom, which was given to me by a friend's friend. I never knew what he was... all I knew was that he would eat anything... ABSOLUTELY anything I put in that tank... I also had him in a 30 gal tank, which was waaaaay too small. I believe he was a 10" and was completely black. Well after having him for about 3 years... I gave him to a friend... because I was starting middle school and I thot I would not have time for him. After about a year, my friend told me that I gave him a black piranha...!!!

I was completely shocked that I had that cool of a fish. He ended up dying a few months after we found out what he was... im guess water was bad... (BTW, I only changed the water like 3 times in the time I had him... and never used declorinizer... but then again... water was better back then).

When my friend called me over to see the fish... we discovered it was dead... He was all hardened by the time we saw him... He had rigor mortis (when bones and joints stiffen up in the body after death)...

so that is where I got the name... RigoR_mortiZ_Rhom


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

FARGO: Undefeated fighting dog. No lectures on ethics please.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!

MAY THE REVOLUTION LIVE FOREVER! SHRED STYLE!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

mine is self explantory.

cabby-drive cab
carny- carnival


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

ternitzer = {tern} i have 2 terns, {itzer} something i just threw on the end of terns to make it sound better. - oh and i just had a name change, so others may know me by spilokillerdude


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

cabbycarny said:


> mine is self explantory.
> 
> cabby-drive cab
> carny- carnival


 I drove a cab part time as an undergrad, so I know you have stories. Ever gotten laid in the cab?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my name is the name of a gerbil that got shoved up a gay dudes ass on south park :laugh:

I dont know why my name is lemmywinks though :laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that sounds like fun... heheh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SMTT gave it to me upon joining because I couldnt think of one to use.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

do you even own a Nattereri? I was thinking that there would be some LOOONG story about it...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My name is self expanitory. O snap its eric!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> do you even own a Nattereri? I was thinking that there would be some LOOONG story about it...


 Well heres the cliff notes:
My bro [SMTT] owned P's and somehow through PFish, Im guessing, got to know Xenon. Xenon started up this site and when it became a forum message board my bro made me join it so I could learn about his hobby and see why it was so interesting. SMTT ended up leaving and the rest is history.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

mine was supposed to be dead goldfish because my piranha kills goldfish however mines a typo with dead golfish


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > do you even own a Nattereri? I was thinking that there would be some LOOONG story about it...
> ...


 now that is the story we was looking for...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

fishofury = Fists of Fury, A movie starring the one and only Bruce Lee (The baddest Motha F-er that ever walked this planet)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

fishofury said:


> fishofury = Fists of Fury, A movie starring the one and only Bruce Lee (The baddest Motha F-er that ever walked this planet)


 true dat...


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

i loved vice city when i joined


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im half sicilian half german. i picked up the nickname from highschool with this crew i used to run with. before that it was 'chill' 'kap1' and 'phillyblunt' but i could only find this avatar on my computer. the only one that was worth putting on here. so i used a nickname to match it. plus it demands respect. as i give respect.-lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranha45 because im terribly dull and unimaginative

no actually i made the ID when I was 14 and first got internet access, and simply haven't bothered to change it since. I dont like changing names.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!
> 
> MAY THE REVOLUTION LIVE FOREVER! SHRED STYLE!


 Malmsteen rules!
I have seen him soooo many times! I got to see the infamous guitar drop.








He makes it look so easy!
I saw him last with Warlock and Dio in Detroit. Great show.

And Paul Gilbert! You like Racer X?
I don't meet many people who know who Gilbert is...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wrote "Manoy" backward







. anyway, it means "Older Brother" . Philipine dialects. I'm the Oldest so lil bro & sis call that. Homies heard it & freakin start calling me "Manoy". stuck w/ 'til now.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

thought of a cool name, and spelled it this way to make sure id always have it availiable.
ive seen some quintus or qwintus. might as put it all together qwuintus...
i later realized it was the name of a guy in the movie the gladiator...


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

a*men is a parfume of thierry mugler,
and it's nice









thierry mugler


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!
> 
> MAY THE REVOLUTION LIVE FOREVER! SHRED STYLE!


 umm....arn't we in the twentieth century??


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine means I am a very sensitive man, and I love puppies. The master part in my name is because i masterbate alot.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

delirium said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!
> ...


 yeah man. I love Paul gilbert. Racer X. Mrbig(dont like them as much) and solo career is amazing work!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Trimma194 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!
> ...


 I am living for the revolution and giving life back to the cause! Its far out of your depth my naive friend ..............Dont trash the shredder either!


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

does anyone know where my name came from?


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Fargo said:


> cabbycarny said:
> 
> 
> > mine is self explantory.
> ...


 i do have stories, depending on what the subject is.

otherwise, no, i never got laid in a cab, but let me tell you, i sure get asked alot especially from college and military guys.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

captin howdey said:


> does anyone know where my name came from?


 from the movie strangeland, which btw, i love it for how twisted it is and thats dee snider for you :laugh:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm half Japanese and the name SLANTED represents that fact.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

favorite music album


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that is a good album there... ^^^


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

tracey first name.....mc something second name = tramca


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

My nickname for as long as I can remember was JP (short for Gianpaolo). Then that song came out "H to the izzo, something to the izzay....fo shizzle my nizzle..." Every one started calling me Jay to the Pizzo. lol, ended with just Pizzo.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I like it. I think it's like some really old character in the Bible, I never researched it and i think its spelled different in the bible.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Trimma194 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution. Shredding is a style of guitar playing that was popular back in the 80's with virtuoso guitar players that concentrated on speed and terror death licks. Revolution, because shedding was a revolution that took the guitar world by storm and left alot of wannabees in the dust. The revolution consisted of players like Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Paul Gilbert, all of whom are classed above the contemporary guitar styles that you hear on the radio today. Its an aquired taste, and as such, the revolution died off in the late 80's. I carry on its legacy on P-FURY! with style!
> ...


 Actually we're in the 21st century
















Wait Ms_Natt...isn't SMTT a snakehead fan now?? Lol whyd he stop coming to the site??


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> Trimma194 said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution said:
> ...

















O God...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Well when i found this site i was watching the simpsons and it was the part where homer was being chased by that TV channel and he became a missionairy and i was laughing my ass off so i turned around and typed it in.

save me jebus, i don't even beleive in jebus.


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

Woble is like shake.....and friends always say I got a nice booty that wobles... so yeah....=) and I'm 20


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> Woble is like shake.....and friends always say I got a nice booty that wobles... so yeah....=) and I'm 20


 woble me woble me drop drop it like it's hot!!


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

blueink are you following me....


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

yes....


----------

